# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تفاوت پزشکی و پرستاری چیست ؟ ازنظر درسی و علمی

## Rainbow7

تفاوت پزشکی و پرستاری از نطر درس و علمی چی هست ؟هرکسی اطلاعاتی داره بگه ممنون

----------


## Frozen

یه سرچ کن  در گوگل  :Yahoo (4):  
با تشکر

----------


## Mysterious

*پرستاری بیشتر درساش مربوط به مراقبته تا درمان
درسای پزشکی و دندونم باهم متفاوته:/
یه بار دکتر بهم گفت شما به یه دندون پزشک بگی این بیمار کمای نمیدونم چی چیه نمیتونه جواب بده
ولی دانشجو سال ۵ پزشکی راحت میذاره تو فرمول جواب میده
در کل یجورایی مثل علوم پایه اس چون اگه گرایش بزنی میشی دانشجو سال چهارم پزشکی*

----------


## Rainbow7

> *پرستاری بیشتر درساش مربوط به مراقبته تا درمان
> درسای پزشکی و دندونم باهم متفاوته:/
> یه بار دکتر بهم گفت شما به یه دندون پزشک بگی این بیمار کمای نمیدونم چی چیه نمیتونه جواب بده
> ولی دانشجو سال ۵ پزشکی راحت میذاره تو فرمول جواب میده
> در کل یجورایی مثل علوم پایه اس چون اگه گرایش بزنی میشی دانشجو سال چهارم پزشکی*


ممنون خیلی اطلاعات خوبی دادی .پس مثلا میشه دانشجوی 4 پزشکی و اطلاعاتش شبیه دکتره درسته

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arminesfahaniha


ممنون خیلی اطلاعات خوبی دادی .پس مثلا میشه دانشجوی 4 پزشکی و اطلاعاتش شبیه دکتره درسته


خواهش میکنم❤
نه نمیشه گفت کاملا مثل پزشکه چون درسای اختصاصی خودشونم دارن
اون گرایشم فکر کنم ۶ تا کتابه که تو تمام پیراها هستش(واسه آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی)*

----------


## Rafolin403

> تفاوت پزشکی و پرستاری از نطر درس و علمی چی هست ؟هرکسی اطلاعاتی داره بگه ممنون


این دو دروس مشترک دارن ولی دلیل بر یکی بودنشون نیست پرستاران معمولا توی تشخیص بیماری مهارتی ندارند طبیعتا اطلاعاتشون هم به اندازه ی پزشکها نیست
دروس مشترکی که توی پرستاری خونده میشه به گستردگی پزشکی نیست فقط تا جاییه که نیازشون میشه
یه مثال ساده میزنم پزشکی و دندون هردو اناتومی دارن ولی اناتومی دندون فقط مربوط به سر و گردنه!!

همیشه پرستاران میگن ما دروسمون یکیه با پزشکا یه اندازه خوندیم و اینا ولی در واقع تفاوت بینشون خیلی بیشتره و پزشکی خیلی گسترده تره
مثال ساده ترش توی دوره دبیرستان دیده میشه که یه سری دروس مشترکن بین رشته ها ولی دلیل بر یکی بودن دو رشته نیست!!!

----------


## Zahra77

منتظر تاپیک هایی مثل تفاوت گلفروشی با رستوران داری چیه 
یا فرق اب هویج بستنی با شیرموز در چیست 
منتظر اینا هستیم
هممم-_-

----------


## samar_98

*این تاپیکا مال بعد از اعلام رتبه س عزیزه من جای این تاپیکا بشین درستو بخون ببین اصلا رتبه ت به هیچ کدوم ازینا میخوره یا نه...*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arminesfahaniha


تفاوت پزشکی و پرستاری از نطر درس و علمی چی هست ؟هرکسی اطلاعاتی داره بگه ممنون


فقط اینو می دونم هیچ کدومش به درد نمی خوره رشته فقط سه تا رشته داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی*

----------

